# [MSSql] Tabelleninhalt auf anderen Datenbankserver kopieren



## schapy (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe hier 2 MSSQL Server mit 2 Datenbanken, nun möchte ich von dem einen Server aus der Datenbank einige Tabellen bzw. nur den Inhalt der Tabelle auf den anderen Server in dessen Datenbank wo die Tabelle genauso existieren einspielen. Wie kann ich das am einfachsten machen ?


----------



## Pierre (19. Dezember 2006)

Welchen SQL Server benutzt du? MS SQL Server 2000 oder MS SQL Server 2005?

Für 2005 kann ich es dir auf anhieb sagen, da ich den seit ca. einem halben Jahr einsetze und mich nicht mehr so gut an 2000 erinnern kann.

Wenn du eine Tabelle von einem auf den anderen Server kopieren willst, kannst du folgender Maßen vorgehen.
Rechtklick im Objekt-Explorer auf den Datenbanknamen, in dem die Tabelle liegt, die du kopieren möchtest. Im Kontextmenü wählst du dann "Tasks > Daten exportieren" aus.
Danach öffnet sich ein Wizzard zum kopieren der Tabellen.
Bei der Datenquelle musst du im Normalfall nichts verändern. Bestätige die Daten mit einem Klick auf "Weiter".
Nun musst du das Ziel auswählen. Bei Servername trägst du den Namen des Zielservers ein und suchst die entsprechende Datenbank aus. Danach bestätigst du die Daten wieder mit "Weiter".
Danach wählst du aus, dass du Daten aus einer Tabelle oder Sicht kopieren willst und bestätigst wieder mit "Weiter".
Nun kannst du auswählen, welche Tabellen oder Sichten du kopieren willst.
Ab jetzt einfach immer wieder mit "Weiter" bestätigen, bis die Daten kopiert werden.


----------



## schapy (19. Dezember 2006)

Pierre hat gesagt.:


> Welchen SQL Server benutzt du? MS SQL Server 2000 oder MS SQL Server 2005?
> 
> Für 2005 kann ich es dir auf anhieb sagen, da ich den seit ca. einem halben Jahr einsetze und mich nicht mehr so gut an 2000 erinnern kann.
> 
> ...



Danke, ich habe W2000 im Einsatz aber es funktioniert da fast genauso - hatte es mittlerweile selber herausgefunden. Man kann aus dem Kontext auch direkt ein DTS Paket erstellen, und es dann immer wieder als ein Task ausführen lassen. Ist recht schön gelöst !


----------

